# Potassium permanganate VS Snails



## tae2610

I use my little knowledge from school.Potassium permanganate can kill Biological life and parasite. it can kill snails too. I have 2 type of snails in my tank I do not know what are their name( I circle with RED & Green).the red one is very easy to kill but the green one that hard. 
However, I catch some sample of them in a bottle and put Potassium permanganate in to see how they react. 
I found out 10 mg of Potassium permanganate / 1 L of water is a solution to defeat them.
My tank is 50 Li support to use 500mg of Potassium permanganate. but I over dose I use 2.0 gram.
I transfer my fish and shrimp out from tank as I can. and remove filter.
I dissolve Potassium permanganate in a cup with warm water and pour all of them in my fish tank .
I see the big snails fall from the glass faster than tiny snails. After 40 min, I do not see big snails any more but I can see little snails on the glass without any-movement. 
I scrub all tank and do water change must as I can.
the thing that surprise me in this test is shrimp can survive. I see them swim like nothing happen.
I will keep update this to show result 

PS. sorry for my super poor Eng gamma XD.


----------



## digital_gods

Walmart sells a Potassium Permangante solution. Its by Jungle Labs called Clear Water.


----------



## WRabbit

tae2610 said:


> I dissolve Potassium permanganate in a cup with warm water and pour all of them in my fish tank


Wow! That's pretty drastic for trying to eradicate snails. I have never used Potassium Permanganate in something as small as an aquarium, but I have used it in my pond and know how potent/dangerous it is. I believe general dosage is 1 teaspoon per 600 gallons, thus dosage for 5-100 gallons would require a cocaine scale for accuracy. No wonder you overdosed the tank! PP is nasty stuff and is meant to kill parasites and bacteria, good or bad. I assume anything that survived your PP experiment will go through a period of shock/recovery.

In addition, I'm sure you've learned PP stains everything purple. I wouldn't dare use it indoors, as the stains are near-impossible to remove. Did it stain anything in the tank? Silicone? Tubing? Plastic? Your hands? LOL!

Puffers, loaches, or Assassins would be my preference for snail removal, but first I would look at why they (snails) are in excess in the first place. My guess is they have a constant food source, one capable of supporting a large colony. Clean the tank of uneaten food and debris, reduce feeding, and their numbers will decrease.

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24

possible over feeding...... just because a fish comes to the top or looks hungry doesn't mean it needs food... i don't like the feed every day for 3-5 mins rule. that is out dated too.


----------



## tae2610

picture update

snails turn black color and no movement at all hopefully this works

some hair grass turn black diffuser too T T 

some snails on the plant

the plant look okay at night make a lot of pearl

I ll wait to see any snails spawn again or not maybe in 1 week


----------



## Ricky Cain

digital_gods said:


> Walmart sells a Potassium Permangante solution. Its by Jungle Labs called Clear Water.


Kordon used to sell it as well. I was looking for some the other day but it seems they might have discontinued it. I'm glad to know its available in this from Jungle because I was about to buy some and then mix my own solution.


----------



## Newt

You can get Potassium Permangenate crystals at Sears Hardware stores in the water treatment area. Use caution handling this stuff - gloves and splash goggles.

The red circled snails look like Flat Ramshorn snails. I cant see the green ones very well to tell what they might be.


----------



## Tex Gal

I use this p.p. As a dip for wild collected plants. Not sure I'd ever do it in my tank. I also think you need to find th cause. Are you overfeeding? A few snails doesn't hurt anything. It's when they get out of proportion


----------



## tae2610

well well well
this experiment is for to see result of Potassium permanganate VS Snails. 
I do not try to find any cause where the snails come from.
I do this because I do not like to have those white tiny snails in my tank. it looks ugly T T
Moreover, this test will show the result that PP can kill snail and snail's eggs or not.


----------



## AheartlessFish

so how did it go? i have some dry potassium permanganate and im tempted to nuke my 5 gallon with it


----------



## fishyjoe24

maybe maylasian trupet snails, or a name by the genes Pupinidae Schistoloma sumatranum would be my guess on the flat small gray snails.


----------

